

Ask HN:  Dvorak? - techie20

Hello to HN!  I am currently typing on a Dvorak keyboard, so as of right now my typing speed is crap (as if you guys can tell while reading this.)     My question is such:  Does anyone know of a good Dvorak typing tutor I can find online or perhaps does anyone have any recommendations as to any way to aid my struggle, as it were?<p>Thank you ahead of time for any advice given!
======
fractallyte
<http://gigliwood.com/abcd/lessons/>

(I'm surprised you didn't find this - 3rd item on Google!)

HTML based, so it's platform independent. You don't need fancy features just
to develop 'finger memory'. My mom (who used to teach typing) told me: when
you can type each line 5 times without errors, you're ready to move onto the
next pattern. Concentrate on accuracy, not speed; speed comes later.

------
dnautics
I just slogged it out. After 5 years, now I'm an ambi-typer. Seamlessly and
thoughtlessly switch between dvorak and qwerty. It was quite an interesting
experience to suck at something so bad for a few months and it also gave me
insight into the general muscle memory/learning process.

I don't see why a general typing tutor wouldn't do the trick, though.

~~~
techie20
I agree wholeheartedly about how fun the experience is to suck at something as
easy as typing. Also, I suppose normal typing tutors would work but I think
that Dvorak ones would concentrate more on reprogramming muscle memory to fit
Dvorak so I would prefer one of those if I could manage it. MAN this is
difficult! Haha!

------
tecywiz121
I'm not sure if this will help, but when I was switching to dvorak I used
typespeed. Its not dvorak specific but its fun and gives you a great way to
learn.

<http://tobias.eyedacor.org/typespeed/>

~~~
techie20
looks like fun but can I get Mac OSX software? The keys on my mac were easiest
to re-place.... :P

~~~
tecywiz121
It runs on osx :P

If you're looking for something with a nicer user interface, I am afraid I
cannot help

~~~
techie20
Lol wow my bad, I didn't see the download link :P Thank you! I'll have a look-
see. :)

------
psiconaut
<http://freshmeat.net/projects/dvorakng> Hey, just switched this weekend. I
found this useful. And fun. Try the nastiness mode ]:)

------
mhb
<http://searchyc.com/submissions/dvorak?page=1>

